
Great job for great person: Director/VP Platform Engineering at Ning - terpua
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/great-job-for-g.html
======
brlewis
Note the technology base: Java, Solaris, Oracle

Relational databases and the Java platform are not poison.

~~~
staunch
I thought he was being facetious with "...using modern technologies including
Java, Solaris 10, and Oracle..."

He wasn't so I stopped laughing and started worrying for Ning.

~~~
brlewis
Oracle's complexity isn't where application developers see it. The Java
platform doesn't necessarily mean the Java language. Ning can be nimble.

